# Do I need a visa to Oman



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

I am taking my nephew for a visa run soon. I have UK passport and resident in Dubai. I am assuming that if I cross with my car to Oman then I personally will have to pay for the Omani visa even if I am just turning round, is that right?

Thanks


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep. When are you planning on doing the visa run? I need to do one soon and don't have to pay for my visa (gotta love being a kiwi!)... Soooo would you be interested in an exchange? I pay for your visa (and petrol) in exchange for a ride? 


(that will save me having to book flights!)


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

no pressure by the way was just a thought (and I am female and young so not a scary passenger  )


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, you pay for Oman visa at border (dhs.70 I think) and you need car insurance for Oman (even tho you are turning around). You can get insurance just before you leave Dubai,there is an Insurance office on the side of the road next to the Petrol Station.


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe that the visa run for non visa holders is now been changed to 200dirhams, and then like 60 to enter oman for a uae visa holder.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

did visa run with few members about 2 weeks ago ... if your just going to turn around and come back to UAE from the border you do NOT need insurance, you will need insurance to just go into Oman, and it does not matter what nationality you have you will get charged 60dhs in Oman for the visa, once you return back to UAE you do not pay anything  if need more info let me know


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I am pretty sure kiwis don't Hash.. we didn't last time we went to oman and every other person on our plane did  

Unless its changed in last 2 months


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe the change just happened this past week. 

I dont think 'kiwis' have ever had to pay. 

And even though you dont 'have' to have it, it is illegal to drive into oman without insurance ,any amount into Oman. IF you were to get asked for it and can not present it then you will get in trouble.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> I am pretty sure kiwis don't Hash.. we didn't last time we went to oman and every other person on our plane did
> 
> Unless its changed in last 2 months


they do charge the fee look at the info ...

VISA UPON ARRIVAL

Currently, residents of the following countries do not require visa before arriving but are eligible for Visa on arrival. The cost of this Visa is OMANI RIYAL 6 (Approx USD 16) to be paid directly. These nationalities are: -

EUOROPEAN (East & West) COUNTRIES
Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Croatia, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Holland, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Malta, Monaco, Norway, Portugal, San Marino, Spain, Slovakia, Sweden, Switzerland, UK, Vatican

SOUTH AMERICAN COUNTRIES
Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Chile, Columbia, Ecuador, French Guyana, Paraguay, Peru, Surinam, Uruguay, Venezuela

Other COUNTRIES
Australia, Brunei, Canada, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Japan, Lebanon, Malaysia, New Zealand, Singapore, South Africa, South Korea, Seychelles, Taiwan, Thailand, Tunisia, Turkey, USA


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And even though you dont 'have' to have it, it is illegal to drive into oman without insurance ,any amount into Oman. IF you were to get asked for it and can not present it then you will get in trouble.


yes if you were to drive into Oman past the border you will need car insurance they will ask you for it, but if you are turning around without going into Oman you do not need insurance


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We are not allowed to link to other sites, but someone who just did a visa run on tuesday, got the 200 dirham stamp cost. 

Wll post below, but delete the names and cant tell the board. See if this doesnt get deleted. 


Posts 764 I paid 50 dhs yesterday, my visitors paid 200 
26/10/2010 17:00:40
http://www.**********.com/forum/messages.aspx?TopicID=125363#post1141703 

Posts 1403 Yes I heard this from a lady who did this visa run this morning it is now 200dhs .


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> yes if you were to drive into Oman past the border you will need car insurance they will ask you for it, but if you are turning around without going into Oman you do not need insurance


This has been argued to death on this forum. If you are going past the gate, you are going into oman. They can ask you at the gate, as you are required legally to have it. Its not a problem until something happens. In a third world country where the rules can be slanted this or that way, why risk it?? Just because you have gotten away with it, doesnt mean it is legal. 

Why everyone fights this is beyond me but they always do.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> This has been argued to death on this forum. If you are going past the gate, you are going into oman. They can ask you at the gate, as you are required legally to have it. Its not a problem until something happens. In a third world country where the rules can be slanted this or that way, why risk it?? Just because you have gotten away with it, doesnt mean it is legal.
> 
> Why everyone fights this is beyond me but they always do.


i am not sure of the recent charges, but 2 weeks ago i paid 60dhs along with 2 other people who paid 60 each, as far as insurance goes again you need it if you go into Oman through the gates, but if you are to stop before that to the and go inside all you have to do is make a U turn and go back to UAE no need of insurance


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

well we both didn't have to  might've changed recently or that information could be wrong but we got free entry for 3 months to oman


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Just so that the information in this thread is accurate. 

As at 30/10/2010

GCC residents visa to Oman is 50dhs 
Non- GCC residents to Oman is 200 dhs

and Kiwis are still free


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Just so that the information in this thread is accurate.
> 
> As at 30/10/2010
> 
> ...


better to fly now then drive ... 220dhs to muscat and back


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

nooo.. you will fly in and then be charged the 200dhs pp on top of the cost of tickets. 

Its the new rate as of sometime in October... these are the costs of the visa regardless of method of entry.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> nooo.. you will fly in and then be charged the 200dhs pp on top of the cost of tickets.
> 
> Its the new rate as of sometime in October... these are the costs of the visa regardless of method of entry.


oh crap then that sucks, good thing we have options .. Doha for 300dhs or Bahrain for 350dhs free visa's there


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hash, is your visa for your employment not back yet? 

I guess a weekend getaway over there just got a little more expensive... I thought it was just for people without a uae visa to pick up on more cash for people who are doing this.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hash, is your visa for your employment not back yet?


i dont have resident visa yet not planning to get also since im here for another 2 months and then im done with work


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Doha isn't free for NZers or people from UK (thats the only people who I saw go through customs).


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Doha isn't free for NZers or people from UK (thats the only people who I saw go through customs).


free for American's


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm my visa run is due around mid-November. I hope they don't slap that 200dhs on us Kiwis!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Na Moe you should be fine... that new charge is an increase in fees... for some absurd reason we are exempt..  
\
Edit to add
we have a reciprocal agreement with them  They also need no visa for entry to NZ, and have trade agreements etc. (though that is the case with all GCC countries so not sure why we pay for doha) 
(I would link the site but I will get smacked on the hand) 

google 'Oman New Zealand relations' 

(its quite an interesting read  lol)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cheers Rochelle! Yeah I knew there was some sort of reciprocal agreement between Oman and NZ, let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

must be because NZ'ers are such nice people xxxx


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> must be because NZ'ers are such nice people xxxx


Thats it! . Lol! the people I was with said 'oh, so its better to be a girl'. 

 

No worries Moe. I was surprised the first time! (shows how poor my NZ-ME history is LOL!) but figured it must be some sort of agreement... Sounds like it is a pretty good deal education and trade-wise for Oman so hopefully they don't revoke it! (And hopefully I wont be doing any more visa runs... good for weekends away though!)


----------

